# Alternative zu UML ?



## kampet (12. Jul 2004)

hi,

gibt es eine Alternative zu UML ?


----------



## DP (12. Jul 2004)

ja, papier und stift.


----------



## kampet (12. Jul 2004)




----------



## bygones (13. Jul 2004)

meines wissens gibt es keine alternative zu uml... warum auch  ???:L


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2004)

kommt immer darauf an, was man machen möchte.

Wir nutzen zb SDL.RT für die Modellbildung


----------



## Student (22. Nov 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, papier und stift.


ähem .. was?

also ich schreibe eigentlich generell mit einem stift auf papier. und da kommen dann die UML-diagramme drauf.
erst nachträglich versuche ich diese dann mit einem tool in digitale form zu bringen.


----------



## Sky (22. Nov 2004)

kampet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> gibt es eine Alternative zu UML ?



Es zwingt dich ja keiner zur UML. UML ist halt nur ein Standard.

Du kannst -wenn Du willst- Diagramme (oder ähnliches) malen wie Du's für richtig hälst. Ein Standard hilft nur, dass auch andere Leute es verstehen. 

BTW: Wenn ich mir mein Umfeld anschaue, so muss ich sagen, dass viele UML-Diagramme verstehen, auch wenn sie keine bis wenig Ahnung von UML haben.


----------

